# How to change a fan belt



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

In 5 seconds:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

the models produced 35 years later seems to take about 5 hours instead. I liked the comments below the video.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> the models produced 35 years later seems to take about 5 hours instead............................


That's no lie. I like putting them on in the dark.


----------

